# Mature hunter looking for a club in or around coweta county non drinker



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Mar 11, 2012)

HELLO I AM LOOKING FOR A HUNTING CLUB TO JOIN CLOSE OR AROUND THE COWETA COUNTY AREA I AM A mature, responsible hunter looking for a hunting club to join I AM A ethical hunter and Non-drinker. LOOKING TO JOIN ASAP FOR THIS UPCOMEING TURKEY SEASON 770-899-1173 MIKE BLOODWORTH 


JESUS IS ALIVE AND WELL .


----------



## Grampy (Aug 3, 2012)

*Meriwether lease*

I have a couple of spots open in club in Meriwether county near Luthersville, 350 acres $495 dues text 678-823-3072 with questions.


----------



## heardcountyriverrat (Aug 4, 2012)

pm sent


----------

